# Daniel Mendelsohn on C. P. Cavafy



## agezerlis (Nov 1, 2008)

Το παρακάτω δημοσιεύτηκε μόλις τώρα στο _New York Review of Books_:

'As Good as Great Poetry Gets'

Για όσους δεν τον έχουν ξανασυναντήσει, ας αναφέρω ότι ο Daniel Mendelsohn είναι κριτικός (με σπουδές πάνω στην Αρχαία Γραμματεία). Έχει μεταφράσει στα Αγγλικά τα Άπαντα του Καβάφη, έκδοση που προβλέπεται να κυκλοφορήσει το 2009.

Πολύ πρόσφατα κυκλοφόρησε η συλλογή δοκιμίων του με τίτλο How Beautiful It Is And How Easily It Can Be Broken.


----------



## agezerlis (Nov 28, 2008)

Πόντκαστ πάνω στο ίδιο θέμα από τον Mendelsohn:

Daniel Mendelsohn on Constantine Cavafy


----------



## Tapioco (Nov 28, 2008)

Γιατί _Constantine Cavafy_, ρε παιδιά;
Το _Konstantinos Kavafis_ (ή έστω _Kostas_) δεν κάνει τη δουλειά του;

Φαντάζεστε να ακούσουμε καμιά μέρα το CNN να μιλάει για τον "Constantine Caramanly"?


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω την απάντηση, αλλά μαντεύω ότι έτσι έγραφε ο ίδιος ο Καβάφης το όνομά του -- δεδομένου ότι ζούσε στην Αλεξάνδρεια και για ένα διάστημα στο Λίβερπουλ. 

Και η επιβεβαίωση:
[URL=http://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cavafypo5.png]

[/URL]

Από το Official Website of the Cavafy Archive.


----------



## Tapioco (Nov 28, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ Αλεξάνδρα. Δεν ήξερα ότι ο Καβάφης υπέγραφε έτσι.
Είχα φανταστεί ότι κάποιος λόγος θα υπήρχε, αλλά μ' αυτό τον τρόπο δεν γίνεται μπέρδεμα ταυτοπροσωπίας;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2008)

Αν ο Καβάφης είναι παγκοσμίως γνωστός ως Cavafy, και έτσι γράφεται στις εγκυκλοπαίδειες, υποθέτω ότι δεν μπερδεύονται οι ξένοι. Αν μπερδεύονται οι Έλληνες; Ελπίζω όχι.


----------



## Tapioco (Nov 28, 2008)

Τώρα το είδα! 
Ήμουν κολλημένος στην ιταλική προσέγγιση του Καβάφη.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kostantinos_Kavafis
Ο σημαντικότερος μεταφραστής του στα ιταλικά, ο Pontani, πάντα ως Kavafis τον αναφέρει.

Επίσης, η επίσημη ιστοσελίδα είναι:
http://www.kavafis.gr/


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2008)

Ενδιαφέρον έχει πάντα με τα ονόματα (αλλά και πολλούς όρους) να βλέπει κανείς πώς γράφονται σε διάφορες γλώσσες. Η Wikipedia, που εμπλουτίζεται συνεχώς και στις μη αγγλικές σελίδες της, δίνει συνήθως μια καλή εικόνα του φάσματος. Π.χ.

Γερμανικά: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konstantinos_Kavafis
Ιταλικά: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kostantinos_Kavafis
Γαλλικά: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constantin_Cavafy
Εσπεράντο: http://eo.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constantin_Cavafy
Λατινικά: http://la.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constantinus_Cabaphes


----------

